# 1960 Moped barn find project...



## redline1968 (Oct 30, 2018)

Finally got aroud to finishing up my moped.ive been kicking this around for a bit... . So in order to do this I haven’t been buying bikes, projects or bicycle parts for a bit just so I can finish up some old and get started on the recent projects I found. This ones a 1960 one owner French mobylette. It was found in a shed.. The old ww tires were shot.  I Had a upgrade on the carb, ignition coil, new tires,  it’s got just over 700 miles on it.. just started to clean it up...I’ve got to say,  it rides nicely and a lot of fun...well now on to another project...   :0:0..  also got the original tank for my 48


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 30, 2018)

Looks terrific!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2018)

use some VLP on the seat cover to mend it (Vinyl, Leather, Plastic) it slightly melts, then bonds the old fabric. Works great . Yellow tube.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2018)

Is she 49cc?


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 30, 2018)

Yep sure is.  Thanks for the info will try it....


----------



## StoneWoods (Oct 31, 2018)

I had a 1960 motobecane pretty similar to that.


----------



## b 17 fan (Oct 31, 2018)

Good looking bikes


----------



## anders1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Way cool!


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 4, 2018)

I found a black one that was being thrown out and gave it to my friend who has since died.  Most of his stuff went to California.  These things must be saved and passed on to careful people.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 5, 2018)

Agree they’re lotta  fun and nostalgic...really fast bike rides nicely.


Goldenrod said:


> I found a black one that was being thrown out and gave it to my friend who has since died.  Most of his stuff went to California.  These things must be saved and passed on to careful people.


----------

